# iCal, iPhone, iPad, MacBook Pro, Mac Pro -> Google Agenda?



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Déjà, pardon si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section, mais je ne savais pas vraiment où poster, et puis la plaque tournante du sujet étant iCal, du moins je pense, j'ai posté ici.
Bref, je résume ma situation :

J'ai un iPad, un iPhone, un Mac Pro, et un Macbook Pro.
Chacun a son utilité et je ne les ai pas toujours tous en même temps, évidemment.

Mon iPad et mon iPhone se synchronisent sur le Mac Pro, via iTunes.
Ils prennent donc les événements de iCal.

Seulement voilà, c'est toujours un peu le bordel :
Anniversaires qui se  se doublent, événements qui se suppriment, alertes qui s'effacent... Et je vous en passe, des vertes et des pas mûres!

Alors ma question est la suivante :
Comment tout synchroniser, y compris mon Macbook pro -qui jusque là n'est pas dans l'histoire...- ?
Je voudrais que dès que j'ajoute quelque chose sur l'ipad par exemple, cela se répercute sur tous mes autres appareils.

Existe-il un moyen simple -MobileMe hors compétition : je voudrais quelque chose de gratuit- de tout synchroniser ?
J'ai pensé à Google agenda, mais j'ai peur qu'il ne garde pas mes alertes, pour chaque événement, je met une alerte 30 puis 15 minutes avant. De plus, je souhaiterais avoir au moins 2 calendriers, Personnel et Travail. Possible avec Google Agenda ?

Merci d'avance à toutes et à tous,
Maxime.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui bien sur c'est possible avec google agenda, ou l'agenda de Yahoo. j'utilise ce dernier après avoir testé google. Il est plus simple a mettre en place...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------

Sur les mac si tu possèdes un compte Yahoo
Ouvrir Ical, menu Ical, préférences
Compte Bouton + en bas a gauche
Dans le menu qui s'affiche choisir le compte Yahoo et se laisser guider.

dans l'iphone passer par l'icone Réglages, Mail contacts calendrier, ajouter un compte, autre, ajouter un compte caldav, entrer tes identifiants de compte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

Et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup de cette réponse rapide !
Question : les alarmes sont elles conservées sur les différents appareils ?
Est il possible d'avoir plusieurs calendriers ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2010)

Pour mon cas avec Yahoo, j'ai les alarmes sur tous mes appareils (ipad, iphone, imac). Je ne sais pas si il est possible de créer plusieurs calendriers, mais je suppose que oui. je n'en utilise qu'un pour plus de facilité..

Je viens d'essayer, oui c'est possible de créer plusieurs calendriers, je me disais aussi&#8230;.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Pardon pour la mauvaise section :/

Ok, merci à toi de tes réponses, je vais tester ça.
Je vais prendre mon temps, j'ai pris l'abonnement gratuit de mobileme de 60 jours, après je testerais Google et Yahoo, afin de voir lequel a le plus d'avantages !
Résolu


----------

